# الكتب والمخطوطات > مجلس المخطوطات >  حمل : نفح الطيب من غصن الأندلس الرطيب وذكر وزيرها لسان الدين بن الخطيب/ مخطوطات جامعة

## أبو يعلى البيضاوي

نفح الطيب 
من غصن الأندلس الرطيب
 وذكر وزيرها لسان الدين بن الخطيب
العنوان: نفح الطيب من غصن الأندلس الرطيب وذكر وزيرها لسان الدين بن الخطيب
المؤلف: ابن المقري، أحمد بن محمد ت1041هـ
الفن: تاريخ الأندلس ـ تراجم
الحالة: نسخة جيدة، خطها نسخ دقيق
عدد الأوراق: ج 2،1 في مجلد (500ق)
تاريخ النسخ: 1130هـ
المصدر: مخطوطات جامعة الملك سعود بالرياض

رابط التحميل

القسم:1
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?y2jdz4rjyaq

القسم2
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?wvmnkry1yng

القسم3:
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?nolumuljjwn


من مشاركة للاخ خلدون الجزائري جزاه الله خيرا/ ملتقى اهل الحديث

----------


## ابراهيم الفيومي

يوجد نسخة مصورة من الكتاب 
الكتاب : نفح الطيب من غصن الأندلس الرطيبالمؤلف : أحمد بن محمد المقري التلمسانيالمحقق : إحسان عباسالناشر : دار صادرالطبعة : غير متوفر ، 1408 هـ / 1988 معدد الأجزاء : 8انظر الرابط http://www.archive.org/details/nakoutib

----------


## إسماعيل الحسني

جزاكما الله خيرا

----------

